# Shrimp Today



## tumbleweed1 (Sep 7, 2015)

With a long, pork butt cook going this Labor Day today, I figured I might as well throw something else in the smoker maybe for lunch, when the pork would be about halfway done. After looking through what we had here in the freezer last night I decided to try shrimp. I've had it grilled many times, but never smoked. That was my mistake! Now that I've made it this way I'm already thinking about other uses for smoked shrimp, especially a pasta/alfredo dish. I've also seen some recipes using it with spaghetti sauce & cheese as well. I can't wait to experiment.

So I thawed out a pound of shrimp. I then rinsed them & put them in a bag with some olive oil. I then added my rub & refrigerated them overnight. Today at lunchtime I got'em out & onto my pan. I added a stick & a half of butter, some more rub & a bit of Italian seasoning. I put them on the top rack in my smoker, above my pork butt & rotated the pan after 20 minutes. After another 25 minutes they were done. SO good.....

Marinading-













Smoked Shrimp 2- marinading.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Sep 7, 2015






Butter added-













Smoked Shrimp 4- butter added.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Sep 7, 2015






Seasonings added-













Smoked Shrimp 5- seasoned & ready to smoke.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Sep 7, 2015






Done!-













Smoked Shrimp 6- done.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Sep 7, 2015






TW


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 22, 2015)

TW1, they look scrumptious!!!!!!


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you.

I will be doing them again for sure!

TW


----------



## b-one (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 23, 2015)

You just can't go wrong with seafood......


----------

